# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Thanh Thanh - Đà Nẵng

## namtv

*Địa chỉ: 52-54, Phan Chu Trinh , F. Hải Châu, Quận Hải Châu, Tp. Đà Nẵng*

*GIÁ TỪ:160.000 VNĐ
*
    Phòng đặc biệt :1 người: 250.000 VNĐ; 2 người : 300.000 VNĐ; 3 người :350.000 VNĐ
    Loại 1 : 1 người : 200.000 VNĐ; 2 người : 250.000VNĐ; 3 người : 300.000 VNĐ
    Loại 2 : 1 người : 160.000VNĐ; 2 người :200.000VNĐ; 3 người : 250.000 VNĐ

*Mô tả:*

Khách sạn Thanh Thanh nằm ở trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng, là nơi dừng chân lý tưởng của khách trong và ngoài nước. 

Khách sạn có 42 phòng ngủ đạt tiêu chuẩn 1 sao, đáp ứng yêu cầu của khách trong và ngoài nước, phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng khách. Các phòng ngủ thoáng mát, đầy đủ tiện nghi, có hệ thống thông tin liên lạc IDD, điều hòa 2 mảnh, tủ lạnh, nước nóng, hệ thống vệ sinh khép kín. 

Khách sạn có nhà hàng máy lạnh với 200 ghế ngồi, phục vụ các món ăn Âu - Á, các món đặc sản, món ăn dân tộc Việt Nam. Khách sạn có quầy rượu, phục vụ các thức uống có cồn, cà phê, giải khát. 
Ngoài ra, khách sạn có các dịch vụ khác như: massage, karaoke, giặt là, hướng dẫn tham quan, cho thuê xe du lịch, xe máy, đặt vé máy bay, tàu hỏa, làm visa và thực hiện các tour tham quan du lịch.

*Các đặc điểm của khách sạn:*có

- Internet
- Bể bơi
- Spa/Tắm hơi
- Nhà hàng

*Một số hình ảnh của khách sạn:*











(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## mubaohiem

có khách sạn nào ở bãi mỹ khê mà tầm giá như này ko bạn ơiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## namnguyen

Nhìn phòng rất sạch sẽ... không biết ở có được không nhỉ

----------

